# Vor DDoS-Attacke schützen...



## Benny (9. März 2009)

Bald werden wir wahrscheinlich von DDoS-Attacken belästigt, da ich damit in den Jahren wo ich Linux benutze mich noch nicht mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen musste mach ich dies besser vor Angriffen. Was ist der effektivster Schutz gegen DDoS-Attacken unter Debian Lenny? Falls ihr Tipps etc. habt...

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

Im Endeffekt geht es immer darum die Angreifer miitels iptables roules auszusperren. Schau mal hier:

http://linuxgazette.net/126/cherian.html

http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/03/10/netadmin/ddos.html


----------



## Benny (9. März 2009)

Danke. Gibt es auch was automatisches das bei zu vielen Zugriffen automatisch blockt? Bin jetzt nicht so der Servercrack und oft nicht da um alles manuell zu blocken 

Gruß,





 Benny http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=8636


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter.

http://www.topwebhosts.org/tools/apf-bfd-ddos-rootkit.php

Falls Du ispconfig einsetzt musst du aber vorher die ispconfig Firewall deaktivieren, da apf ja auch eine Firewall ist.


----------



## Benny (9. März 2009)

Okay danke schon einmal. Deaktiviere zwar ungern die ISPConfig 3 Firewall aber wenn es sein muss.

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (10. März 2009)

> Deaktiviere zwar ungern die ISPConfig 3 Firewall aber wenn es sein muss.


APF ist gebauso eine Firewall wie die von ispconfig, macht also keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Benny (10. März 2009)

Danke, hab es installiert. Bringt aber wahrscheinlich wenig (oder nichts) bei einem DDoS, naja was soll man machen. Wahrscheinlich zahlen wir jetzt einfach Schutzgeld...

Aber eine andere Frage:
Updatet ISPConfig 3 meine ganzen Dienste automatisch? Wenn ja im welchen Intervall und kann ich diesen einstellen?

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (10. März 2009)

ISPConfig updated keine Softwarepakete, dass musst Du selbst machen. Ein automatisches Update wäre zu unsicher da es immer sein kann dass nach einem Update irgend was nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Benny (10. März 2009)

Genau das habe ich mir nehmlich auch gedacht, aber irgednwie komisch das es seit Tagen keine Updates für Debian 5.0 Lenny gibt. Ist das normal oder nicht?

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (11. März 2009)

Debian 5 ist eine stabile Version und insebsondere bei den auf servern installierten Anwendungen wie apache, php, postfix etc. gibt es nur selten updates da diese bereits so ausgereift sind dass nur ä0ßerst selten bugs auftauchen.


----------



## Benny (11. März 2009)

Ach so - gut. Da hatte ich wahrscheinlich unter etch wesentlich mehr installiert, denn da gab mind. jeden zweiten Tag Updates 

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## w3bservice (19. Apr. 2009)

*mod_evasive*

Hi Benny,
für den Apache gibt es ein modul welches vor dos/Ddos angriffen schützt
wir setzen es seit einem halben Jahr ein
und sind sehr zufrieden.

Hier mal eine Meldung per e-mail vom Server

Subject: HTTP BLACKLIST 79.207.41.206

mod_evasive HTTP Blacklisted 79.207.41.206

Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Verbindungsaufnahmen (kann man kofigurieren)
wird die IP oder IPs für bestimmte Zeit (kann man Konfigurieren) blockiert.
per iptables ohne firewall von isp-config deaktivieren zu müssen.


----------



## Falcon37 (20. Apr. 2009)

Bitte dabei beachten das es einen Unterschied zwischen DoS und DDoS gibt.
----> *DoS* steht für "Denial of Service", ist er schwach und eig. immer _bekämpfbar_.
----> *DDoS* (steht für "Distributed Denial of Service") ist wesentlich schlimmer, dann kommt das von einem ganzen Botnetz, da kann man nichts machen, außer gute Leitung (über 100 mbit).

Das habe ich jetzt ausm Kopf, falls ich falsch liege korrigiert mich ​


----------

